# First in the bag!



## 1Wally (Nov 14, 2014)

Hi. New to the forum. Just got back from a quick walk out with the catty. First time i'v hit owt. Got this crow which was on the ground, about 10 metres away. Aimed for back of its head and got head/neck shot. Shame I can't eat the thing but I like getting crows, theyre hard to get close to. Took with the Rowan natural in pic, using 12mm steel ammo.

Cheers.

Wally.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Are they pests in your parts?


----------



## 1Wally (Nov 14, 2014)

Yes mate, controlled on farms year round


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Nice shot, Crow's are a pain in the *** with crops.

What bands are they?


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

1Wally said:


> Yes mate, controlled on farms year round


Well nice shooting, then


----------



## 1Wally (Nov 14, 2014)

Individual said:


> Nice shot, Crow's are a pain in the *** with crops.
> 
> What bands are they?


Twin 20mm Asda blue, got the slingshot as it is off a lad on another forum, i like the bands but will be changin to 25/30mm soon.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

1Wally said:


> Individual said:
> 
> 
> > Nice shot, Crow's are a pain in the *** with crops.
> ...


Well they certainly seem to work for you...

...what brings you here?

Welcome aboard, by the way; I just noticed that was your first post..


----------



## 1Wally (Nov 14, 2014)

Tentacle Toast said:


> 1Wally said:
> 
> 
> > Individual said:
> ...


Thanks mate, I came across a link to this forum on another general hunting forum and thought i'd join in here too. Starting to really get into my slingshots so this looks the place to be!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Yeah, I like it here 

It's cool one has options with regards to this pastime now; I caught SOOO much flack through my teens & early twenties for diggin' em' so much...


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Nice shooting, welcome to the forum !


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good job on that. And welcome to the forum.

I have shot a lot of crows when I was on the farm. But I do admit to a fondness for them. I feed them most every day on my walk here I the city. They are about the most intelligent bird there is ... smarter than many folks I know!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Yeah, I like crows, too. But then again, they don't cause much damage here, either...


----------



## 1Wally (Nov 14, 2014)

I agree with you both, I like crows too. A mate of mine had a tame one for years and it was amazing the things it would do. Pest control is exactly that though and it keeps me in the farmers good books and ensures I keep my permission.

Atb, Wally


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Here we have grey crows, very intelligent but they are causing damage to crops... we don't hunt them with slingshots because they can remember you (i don't know if its 100% true but a buddy of mine shot a nest with a catty and the crow chased him 6 months after), only shotguns (we don't even bother getting the bodies of the crows, the other crows go and land around the crow we killed, if we get close im sure they would attack us).


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Charles said:


> Good job on that. And welcome to the forum.
> 
> I have shot a lot of crows when I was on the farm. But I do admit to a fondness for them. I feed them most every day on my walk here I the city. They are about the most intelligent bird there is ... smarter than many folks I know!
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


Charles, I might add IMHO .......... "Smarter than just about all politicians and the mainstream media for sure !"

wll


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

wll said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> > Good job on that. And welcome to the forum.
> ...


I'd vote for any corvid over any politician, any day of the week; CAWCAWCAWCAWCAWCAWCAW makes double the sense than the double speak of the electorate...


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I'd vote for any corvid over any politician, any day of the week; CAWCAWCAWCAWCAWCAWCAW makes double the sense than the double speak of the electorate...

Truer words were never spoken ;-)

wll


----------

